# Rats chewing horses' feet



## _jetset_ (23 March 2007)

I was just wondering whether anyone had any experience of this?

The livery yard I am on is very well kept, very clean and no feed is left lying around. All three (eek!) of my horses are fed from the floor as I think it is more natural, so buckets (the kangaroo rubber ones) are left in over night.

This morning, I went to get the said feed buckets out and noticed blood under one of them when I was washing it. I fed the horses and then had a closer look in the stable. There was a big patch of dried blood near to where the feed bucket had been.

I checked Grace's nose immediately thinking maybe she had had a nose bleed, but there was absolutely no sign of any blood coming from that area. So I took her out of the stable to have a proper look at her. I noticed some blood on her back hoof, and on closer inspection all near the coronet band had scabs on. It was not sore because she let me poke and prod it, but it was definitely where the blood had come from. 

Then I discovered a tunnel in one of my bankings (they are tossed up every day) caused by a rat and have put two and two together really! Also, her bed was a bit of a mess this morning, but where the cuts are do not suggest she has banged her foot no anything (plus there is nothing for her to cut herself on in the stable).

She has shoes on, but the marks start just near her frog and then move to near to the coronet band... they do look like little teeth marks too 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have washed the foot with hibiscrub and applied some antibiotic cream I have left from when she had mud rash...

Any suggestions as to what to do now? For example is there anything I can put on the hoofs to deter them? Or has anyone had anything like this happen to them?


----------



## LauraBR (23 March 2007)

OMG, never heard of that before! Do you really think it is the rats?


----------



## ColleenIsh (23 March 2007)

I would try and sort out the rat problem , have a word with your yo ... We had a a few rats but thankfully got the lot .. lil feckers grrr ... 

I have never heard of rats biting at horses hooves before , may well be possible 

Keep doing what your doing , you sure its not just the mud rash playing up  ? 

We had the tunnels that you speak of too .. in missys stable , we had to use poison in the end to get rid of the again lil feckers .

Find out where they are getting in at . Have you got a little terrier or cat about the yard ? 


obviously be careful with the poison if any other animals are about 

Poor grace ( my mums name is grace  )


----------



## _jetset_ (23 March 2007)

We have a cat at the yard but he is not very good at rat catching 
	
	
		
		
	


	





But because of him we have to be careful about putting poison down... I would hate to kill Blue off 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It is definitely not the mud rash... it is right at the bottom of her foot, not on any of the skin but near to where her frog meets her hoof wall if you know what I mean. We have someone coming up regularly with their terriers and ferrets, but I will tell the YO so she can perhaps get them up this weekend. We have never had a problem with rats before really, I think on one occasion we did but that was because someone kept leaving feed bags and carrots on the floor


----------



## Little_Mare (23 March 2007)

I have! It was a friend's horse though and I can't remember what she did about it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





My first pony killed a rat by rolling on it! Maybe you could teach Grace... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Your best bet is probably to address the rat problem   in general rather than just detering them from tucking into Grace's feeties...


----------



## Little_Mare (23 March 2007)

We had a cat when we had a rat problem at our yard and we used the poison in the secure plastic boxes. I did't blame the cat for not tackling our rats though as by all accounts one was the size of a small dog!


----------



## Puppy (23 March 2007)

On couple of occassions I've found flattened rats in the stables where the horses have got them and stomped on them!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (once was Star, and once the arab stallion my ex had) Tell Grace to get the little beggers next time  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (sorry, not v constructive  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Tempi (23 March 2007)

oh god, how awful  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Blossy has also squashed many a rat from lying down on them in her time!

(sorry im not very helpful either hun!) x


----------



## cheeryplatypus (23 March 2007)

OMG cant believe pony would stand atill enough for rat to chew the frog, surely he would kick out when felt rat near?
very scary
*runs off to sweep up spilt feed and encourage cats to patrol stable*


----------



## Chex (23 March 2007)

That doesn't sound good! There's quite a few rats on the farm I keep Chex at (impossible to get rid of), but I've never seen any sign of them eating the horses!


----------



## _jetset_ (23 March 2007)

I have heard of it happening, especially with horses that are unshod... these are definite teeth marks though. It could have started while she was asleep.


----------



## spaniel (23 March 2007)

Very unlikely that a horse would stand still long enough to have rats bite its feet!

Would you??!!


----------



## _jetset_ (23 March 2007)

I've seen a few that have suffered this... but like I said, it is mostly unshod horses.


----------



## Lill (23 March 2007)

Not heard of that?!  We have GIANT rats in and under the shed next to Holly and Monty's stables and we've had the dogs and cats round there regularly trying to catch them but they've not been very successful! Can't say i've seen them in the stables though... mice on the other hand!


----------



## ColleenIsh (23 March 2007)

Il pop mini ( small tiny jack russell ) in the post to you becki  
	
	
		
		
	


	




... shes a fantastic rat catcher at the local riding school where i work , she catches bloody hares for god sake . 


Killer hare/rabbit/rat/mouse catcher .


----------



## _jetset_ (23 March 2007)

Please... just make sure there are some air holes in the box!


----------



## filly190 (23 March 2007)

I was shocked when I read your post, as have never heard of this before, not saying I disbelief you as it is quite possible when a horse is lying down.  This cold snap has encouraged the rats to head for cover and I am putting stuff down everyday.

Could you spray cribbox on your horses hoofs to make them taste nasty?


----------



## Dogbetty141 (23 March 2007)

i have never heard of this before either i am not disputing it with you either but do you think that she would stand there and let them chew her feet and TBH rats dont go for flesh!(i dont think)


----------



## hollyzippo (23 March 2007)

God thats awful!! Bloody things!

We had a rat problem in stables at old house- only thing that worked was catching them in a humane trap (like a mink cage) and then drowning them. NOT very nice to watch as they hold breath for ages and you need a big dustbin and a brick to weigh cage down!

(** Runs away before RSPCA/rat fans have a go at me!**)

But it worked! And like someone said above- maybe cribox or put mustard on feet so they wont touch them!?


----------



## _jetset_ (23 March 2007)

It is not really the flesh that has been chewed, more the coronet band which is where it has bled and the hoof area but obviously that has not bled. Mustard... french or english???


----------



## juliebrewer (23 March 2007)

Maybe the horse stomped on it and it turned round to bit to free itself.  
My rabbit once got out and my pony stomped on its tail and it came off.  I took it to the vets to clean up etc, but rabbit was fine.  found the tail in the field. Yuk.


----------



## hollyzippo (23 March 2007)

lol- hmmmm- depends on the nationality of the rat I guess?!

Erm- whichever is stronest- I guess english is worse to taste- maybe try a patch on coronet first incase horse is allergic or anything!?


----------



## Ferdinase514 (23 March 2007)

How about overeach boots on all 4 feet at night?


----------



## flyingfeet (23 March 2007)

I'd try good old fashioned hoof oil - not many creatures like the taste of it! Failing that anything foul tasting is worth a try!

Have you been rubbing any products into the coronet band that might be attracting the little beasties?


----------



## hollyzippo (23 March 2007)

I think hoof oil may attract them as a client of mine has 2 dogs who lick it off the horse's feet!! (usually whilst I'm holding its leg up!!)


----------



## _jetset_ (23 March 2007)

Not put anything on the coronet band at all... until now I have never had a problem with this area 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have some cornucresine (sp?) which smells like varnish... do you think that might help???


----------



## hollyzippo (23 March 2007)

hmmm- dont know- maybe try one thing per leg and see which is most off putting??


----------



## _jetset_ (23 March 2007)




----------



## Happytohack (23 March 2007)

Neo Sorexa Gold rat poison asap.


----------



## Tinypony (23 March 2007)

Rat poison?  What about the yard cat?
I read about this on another forum, thought it was a wind-up, then realised it was my friend's horse being eaten!  So it definitely happens.  Goodness knows why the horses let them do it, but on her yard they were over-run with rats and maybe they were short of food.  If you are seeing rat runs then maybe you have a rat overload as well.  I have been told that if you can see rats, or evidence of them, then you've probably got 100's hidden away. To be honest, what with the risk of Weil's disease, and also the link between rat urine and uveitis in horses (sorry - my spelling is bad!) - I'd pack the yard cat off to a place of safety and get a "rat man" in.


----------



## Fantasy_World (23 March 2007)

I like rats lol ( have 3 of them and mice too) but they have their place in society and when they are contaminating feed or doing damage to horses feet etc then they need to be dealt with.
Not a fan of poisons to be honest as it is a horrible way for a creature to die even if they are classed as vermin.
I would prefer a blow to the head or ratting with a terrier, or even shooting.
Have always wanted to take my JR ratting as she would make an ace one as she was always running around after the cat catches be it mice, voles, rats and even birds.
However I do find it odd the rats nibbling feet like that unless they are deficient in their diet and that is the reason.
Most rats I have ever kept or even wild ones I have chucked some food to have preferred sweet food or fruit, cereal based items rather than meat based products even though they are considered to be omnivores.
I would suggest blocking up the hole, unless yard owner can find the nest/tunnels. 
I don't see how ferrets can be much good against rats as none of mine ever seemed interested in them.
I certainly know I would never risk any of my ferrets in a fight against one if it did get nasty as the ferret would not be the likely victor in every fight. 
Terriers though are different and can cope with rats no problem.
No I would suggest blocking up any obvious holes except some that have outside access or under or inside a building that can easily be reached and then using the dogs to sniff them out and kill.
Good luck with them and hope you manage to sort out the problem 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Cazx


----------



## _jetset_ (24 March 2007)

Thanks... blocked one hole up last night and the little bugger has found another one as there was another tunnel in my nice banking (they are very clean and moved every day). Hmmm, hubby going to see what he can find for me!

I don't like poison either Caz, I have seen a rat die from it and even though I do not like rats, I found it very upsetting!


----------



## ruscara (24 March 2007)

Here  is a previous thread about this problem - so it does happen!  Yeuch!


----------



## _jetset_ (24 March 2007)

Thanks... exactly where Grace's are, around the frog, bulb and hoof wall!

Glad I am not going mad...


----------



## dozzie (25 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
rats dont go for flesh  

[/ QUOTE ] 

They do. Ive seen three rats at the throat of a live baby rabbit. Chased them off but they came back. Really nasty. 

I think it is possible that the rats have bitten her. I have found several rats killed by my horse. Either she treads on them or kicks them. Good for her. 

I dont put poison down but have got a new cat who is going to be a ratcatcher when he plucks up the courage to go outside!!


----------

